# Como conectar un jack hembra



## eltigre16 (Ago 16, 2009)

hola y gracias de antemano por las respuestas el asunto esque tengo que hacer un amplificador de audio con un ecualizador de 3 bandas se supone que la manera de conectarlo es: la fuente de audio (ipod) seguido por el ecualizador  despues el amplificador y los parlantes. el problema esta como y donde conectar el jack hembra.. se supone que es la union del ecualizar y el amplificador pero como? adjunto la foto del jack hembra que tengo (5 pines) y el diagrama del amplificador (recuerden que es dos veces ese porque es estereo) espero que me puedan ayudar y gracias


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 17, 2009)

Conecta la ficha plug sin la tapa, y medí continuidad entre las terminales del jack y las del plug, 

parecer el jack es con corte
no se si me entiendes  
cualquier cosa avisa


----------



## eltigre16 (Ago 17, 2009)

mmmmm no te entiendo mucho medi pero no vi continuidad talves si te explicas mejor.. esque nunca he usado un jack. gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 17, 2009)

ops: a veces ni yo me entiendo
Aquí hay un dibujo donde estimo como deben ser las conexiones 
lo que tienes que determinar es cual pin es el que corta cuando conectas el plug
si mis cálculos son correctos   en las patas del jack que están encerrados en los círculos tienes que tener continuad sin nada conectado, y al conectar el plug se corta, medí como esta en el dibujo y vas a saber exactamente como conectarlo
es mas difícil explicarlo, que hacerlo  
Espero que ahora me hayas entendido, sino voy a tener que hacer un video     

Suerte che!


----------



## eltigre16 (Ago 17, 2009)

graciassss ahora si me funciono muchas gracias..jejeje  mejor explicacion no se podia gracias gracias


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 17, 2009)

cualquier... cosa para eso estamos  
suerte con tus proyectos!


----------



## Hellkiller (Feb 16, 2010)

Mi problema viene a ser parecido al de  eltigre16; me he construido un pedal de distorsion para guitarra. El circuito electronico lo he revisado y esta bien, con lo cual creo que el fallo esta en la conexion de los jacks. El jack mono lo tengo mas o menos claro( aunque no estoy muy seguro) , pero el jack estereo lo he intentado entender, pero no me queda muy claro: 
la pregunta es como ¿se conectan los jacks hembra?????
 el jack hembra tiene  4 patillas y otra que es la de contacto y el mono tiene tres y la de contacto.


----------

